#  Erste Hilfe >   vorhautbändchen >

## schaaf

am we ist das vorhautbändchen meins freundes angerissen oder angeritzt, jetzt schmerzt es beim bewegen des vorhaut
was soll ich tun?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Du nichts, wenn es bei deinem Freund war.
Dann muss er zum Arzt  :Smiley:

----------


## schaaf

ich hatte heute morgen eine frage gestellt und ich meinte was er tun soll 
meine frage war das am we das vorhautbändchen meines freundes angerissen oder angeritzt wurde. jetzt schmerzt es bei bewegen der vorhaut  was soll er tun? 
salbe Bepanthen und abwarten  oder....

----------


## Patientenschubser

Bitte nicht das gleiche Thema mehrfach posten.
Das bringt nix! 
Ich hatte dir geantwortet.
Wenn es schmerzt, unangenehm ist keine Selbstversuche ab zum Arzt (Urologen)!

----------

